
Good sites for quizzers / interesting facts? - dotmanish
I remember a website uselessknowledge.com back in the days (it&#x27;s an expired domain now) which was frequented by several quizzers I knew for discovery of factoids &#x2F; trail chains which led to further reading.<p>What are the recommended sources &#x2F; sites these days?
======
coreyp_1
Wikipedia.

Today I Learned on Reddit.

Also old people. It's an analog resource. :)

